# Reverse of parrot mouth (Stumpy)



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Finally got decent pix of Stumpy's teeth and how they stick out. I know this is a fault but I am not sure what it is called.
Anyway, this disqualifies her from breeding. I am trying to find a pet only home. 
The zoo won't take her, they only want polled for the Kidzoo (they have 4 of my goats there now.)
I really don't want to keep her all winter but at 21 pounds she's not really worth dressing out. She's 8 months old.
It will be a pain to keep her separate here. 
I am pretty sure if I put her on CL, FB or through the sale, she'll just get bred anyway, which is what I am trying to avoid. (Ethical problem?)
I imagine those teeth, being totally unopposed, will need floating regularly.
Any ideas on what to do with her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately just trying to find her a good pet home.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Even being small there are still people that would butcher at that size especially being so young. Myself I would take her to the sale, most of what goes threw a sale ends up on the dinner table, especially ones that have a defect as noticeable as hers is. 
If that is not a option though I would still go with a CL or FB ad. There is no guarantees what someone will do with her no matter where you sell her but honestly there are so many bleeding hearts out there they would probably snag her up as a pet. Plus she is cute and If she is sweet all the better! Just state in your ad that she has a under bite and she will only be sold as a pet, or if your fine with it, butcher.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

That's just called an underbite?
Oh yeah, now I am wondering if I should cull that whole family line.
Her twin is normal mouthed. This was her mom's 2nd freshening, last year she had a normal single.
Both her mom & twin (and last year's kid) are taller,leggier goats.
Stumpy is built more like a tiny pygmy. She acts like a little bulldozer with the rest of the herd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't cull on just one goat. It could have been congenital since there seems to be multiple things going on.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She has such a cute little face. I firmly believe if you sell as pet only she would go as exactly that.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m thinking maybe she can’t eat very well and therefore is not growing at the rate she should.
Maybe feeding her soaked pellets would help her grow, if you wanted to go the meat route. 
As for her staying separate, is that because she might hurt the preggos?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

She's currently separated out with 2 too young to breed does. I pulled them from the herd when I pulled Tick's buck apron on Nov.1.
He'll be put up for sale after breeding season, then I'll go back to one big happy until I get a new buck or get ready for a new breeding season.
I try to keep my herd around 10 does + one buck, mostly on pasture/field growth.
She doesn't seem to have eating issues right now, her back teeth are normal and she's chubby. She seems to grow wider, not taller! 
She'd be smaller than a turkey if dressed out now.
You can see how tiny her horns are, one of the other youngsters is about the same age and has twice the horns. Her sister is polled.
I think she may have issues eating in a couple of years because I think those teeth will keep growing/sticking out further and further.
I have been dosing her weekly with replamin, you can see the weird long back hairs sticking up from the crest of her back so she had some mineral issues.
Her newer winter coat is lush and plush and puffy. She's the knot-head of the bunch, but normal behavior.
As a baby she had some serious Cocci issues which is not usually a thing here. She can still be difficult to catch - fear of drenching, I think. I treated her 3 different times.
The last fecal was sort of a group fecal amongst the 3 girls and it was okay, nothing that warranted further testing.
I need to get a side shot of her face, she kind of looks like a pug dog.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> That's just called an underbite?
> Oh yeah, now I am wondering if I should cull that whole family line.
> Her twin is normal mouthed. This was her mom's 2nd freshening, last year she had a normal single.
> Both her mom & twin (and last year's kid) are taller,leggier goats.
> Stumpy is built more like a tiny pygmy. She acts like a little bulldozer with the rest of the herd.


I know a lady you can Gmail. She takes in deformed, hurt, sick, etc goats. She takes them in from all over the US. If your interested I could tell you how to get in touch? She has a "goat sanctuary". She takes very good care of all her goaties. I think she has like 105 goats?.... Probably more by now.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> I know a lady you can Gmail. She takes in deformed, hurt, sick, etc goats. She takes them in from all over the US. If your interested I could tell you how to get in touch? She has a "goat sanctuary". She takes very good care of all her goaties. I think she has like 105 goats?.... Probably more by now.


Where is her ranch?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Where is her ranch?


New Jersey. But like I said, this women takes in all kinds of goats from everywhere. Ever heard of Goats Of Anarchy? Thats her. You can look her up, shes awesome! All her goats get TOP care and all the love they can get! She takes in a lot of goats with disabilitys and deformments too. I would say 30% of her goats are in goat-wheel chairs


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

New Jersey is a pretty long haul from here but I'll look her up, thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> New Jersey is a pretty long haul from here but I'll look her up, thanks!


It is a pretty long way lol. And okay! Lmk if you need anything else : )


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok. so I went to Goats of Anarchy website. OMW what an amazing group of people. Please consider contacting them.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Ok. so I went to Goats of Anarchy website. OMW what an amazing group of people. Please consider contacting them.


Arent they?!!! I love them! Please buy their book, its so amazing!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I watched some of their websites but she's not that handicapped...
It's an impressive operation.
Over and over they stated that they are slowing/stopping intakes.
All the various prostheses are really impressive.
I would like to know more about the young goat with the helmet, too.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> I watched some of their websites but she's not that handicapped...
> It's an impressive operation.
> Over and over they stated that they are slowing/stopping intakes.
> All the various prostheses are really impressive.
> I would like to know more about the young goat with the helmet, too.


She doesn't just take in handies. That's why I suggested her😋. But im sure you'll find Stumpy a home!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

alwaystj9 said:


> I would like to know more about the young goat with the helmet, too.


If I remember right part of his brain is exposed on the top of his head and to protect it he has to wear a helmet


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lawson's Heart ❤️ (@lawsonsheart) • Instagram photos and videos


31K Followers, 80 Following, 409 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Lawson's Heart ❤️ (@lawsonsheart)




www.instagram.com




Just an idea. If you can’t find her a good home, this place helps find animals in need, sanctuaries.  They are associated with Goats or Anarchy & other place like that around American.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just my personal thoughts here: if you think that Stumpy has issues that will cause problems for her later in life, the kindest thing you can do is butcher her, even if she doesn't provide much meat. Then you know she's had a good life and a humane end. If you part with her, you will no longer be certain of that.
I'm sure you'll do what's best.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Just my personal thoughts here: if you think that Stumpy has issues that will cause problems for her later in life, the kindest thing you can do is butcher her, even if she doesn't provide much meat. Then you know she's had a good life and a humane end. If you part with her, you will no longer be certain of that.
> I'm sure you'll do what's best.


I too agree.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

God creates creatures and humans in certain ways to bless our lives. I know it is a deformity that could potentially be passed on. However, is that deformity one that at the moment is costing you vets bills or special feeds bills? Before culling because of what she looks like today, consider placement at a sanctuary where her quality of life will be so good. She is still a young goat and can bring so much joy and love to some one. If finding a home for her becomes a chore and her bills appear then I would consider as a last option culling. As an animal breeder / advocate and rescuer, like a medical practitioner, "first do no harm", and consider a right to life. 

Purely my opinion


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I am not rushing off to shoot her in the head but I also have a real knowledge of just how long it can take to place an animal. The best thing is for me to get the word out to as many as possible. Usually, eventually, something often turns up, (even for excess roosters). 
Moving her is not critical at the moment and her health is actually the best it has ever been. Cuter is more now when she's little so it should be easier. I have the luxury of some time to find her a home. I am pretty sure her teeth can be safely maintained for years with a little extra care. But she cannot stay here. I keep a buck & accidents happen. I do not want the chance of Stumpy popping out weird babies. 
I have a deep respect for animal sanctuaries and prefer to see their efforts go to more endangered animals, especially in these times & this economy. I have grown a deep distrust of what goat buyers promise, I do not want to put effort into this only to run into her next year, knocked up and scabby, at the sale barn. But I also have a practical side, am an omnivore and have been doing this goat thing a long time. Stumpy is the first I have ever had born with a severe but very survivable conformational defect. I don't want it passed on but she is an engaging little stinker and I will try to find her a home. So far the worst thing she's ever known is Corid drenching. It would be nice to keep it that way.
As a senior citizen who is about to retire, I can not let her become a running care & vet bill. There are local "sanctuaries" that expect you to contribute constantly to them if you place an animal with them. We also have "sanctuaries" that "rescue"animals and place/rehome them at a profit. As her breeder/owner, I will try to find her a home. As a farmer, sometimes animals go to God's Little Dinner party....Freezer Camp....
I also want Stumpy to be educational for y'all. You can read/study conformation guides all day long but nothing beats seeing a fault in real life. To see her unfortunate grin, to see her constantly licking her teeth because they dry out and hang up on her top lip, to see the angle and sharpness of the unopposed edges (the front edges have cut me several times while Replamining her), that gives you an understanding of why it is a fault and how it can progress to affect the animals future health. 
Sorry for the epistle, just woke up after night shift -- it's good coffee!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No sorry needed you hit some major nails on the head on your post! We have a lot of rescue groups here and honest all they are are pretty little flippers. I say pretty because they come off as so great and it’s all about the animals, but it’s ultimately not. They are flippers With a dirty side of pulling heartstring. 
But you have a good head on your shoulders! You know the options, you live in the real world and understand it, so do the best you can by her


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sounds like you're using common sense and will do whatever is best for you, and all your goats! It would be great if you can find her a pet home with someone who will take good care of her. I understand that may take a lot of work, though.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm glad that you are considering all options with her. I personally would butcher because it would be dangerous and expense to sterilize her. It would be different if she was a he and could be banded. I don't sell culls because it is all too often that a "pet home" one day becomes a backyard breeder. It can be as simple as someone deciding that after having a couple pet goats for a few years they want to get into breeding and they don't want to give up their pets so they get bred too, by accident or on purpose. 
That being said, I agree with you that it could be a very management solution if you could find a sanctuary that would take her without having to pay for vet bills all the time. I wish you luck in finding a place for her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do what you in best for the animal and what you feel is right.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> I'm glad that you are considering all options with her. I personally would butcher because it would be dangerous and expense to sterilize her. It would be different if she was a he and could be banded. I don't sell culls because it is all too often that a "pet home" one day becomes a backyard breeder. It can be as simple as someone deciding that after having a couple pet goats for a few years they want to get into breeding and they don't want to give up their pets so they get bred too, by accident or on purpose.
> That being said, I agree with you that it could be a very management solution if you could find a sanctuary that would take her without having to pay for vet bills all the time. I wish you luck in finding a place for her!


That's also a very real fear - about people changing their minds later!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Stumpy's leaving today for North-ish Louisiana where she will become an equine companion and pet!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

alwaystj9 said:


> Stumpy's leaving today for North-ish Louisiana where she will become an equine companion and pet!


Yay! I hope she has a great life!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so happy Stumpy is going to a new home. I really hope she will be happy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! I'm so glad for her! That's awesome!


----------

